Ask HN: Should I continue with my idea even though it already exists? - max0563
======
prostoalex
Google wasn't the first search engine, and Facebook wasn't the first social
network.

Peter Thiel in "Zero to One" has a great chapter on "Last-Mover Advantage".

~~~
philippz
Oh, i just read that one a few days before. Really good point.

------
Arcsech
If you have a way to improve on the existing product, then absolutely - that
can be through the product itself, pricing, service, whatever. Alternatively,
if you think it would be educational for you to build, then go ahead.

~~~
max0563
That is very true, thanks. The educational point is great too.

------
sunny1304
yes.

